# 2013 MECA Judges' Training



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

In case anyone is interested, MECA Judges' Training is the day before Freezefest in Nashville.

Does anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Last year it was like $100+
Majority of the cost was for the Symphony Ticket.

Judge training was actually pretty cool. Ive heard others who went were not impressed with it, but you get out of it what you want and alot will depend on how open you are to new info and different environments.

The studio he uses is an old studio, very small. basically a guys garage made into a studio. but its still very cool to hear instruments in a "controlled" room.

Steve did a great job with everything last year.

Symphony was awesome and definitely well worth the trip and expenses for us. It was very cool to hear how small changes, like certain instruments not playing on certain pieces and then in others, changes the stage size etc...
also got to hear many instruments you donot normally get to hear.

Im not sure how this years training will be--i saw that it was divided into 2 sessions. last year the best part was that people were able to take their time to process the info. it helped out most.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Link to that info? Is there a schedule for it already out?

Side note, have you seen the new rules? The link isn't working in Kirk's thread.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nevermind, found it on MECA's site:

SQL Judge Training Set for February 9th

Wednesday, January 02, 2013
The annual Sound Quality League Judge Training session with Commissioner Steve Stern is Saturday, February 9th in Nashville. Judges will work in the lanes on Sunday, the 10th, at the 3X points Regional event, Freezefest in Lebanon, TN at the James E. Ward Ag Center (I-40, exit 238B).

With attention to listening skills and scoring according to the Rule Book, the session is created for serious Sound Quality members who want to help with contest scoring, including Event Directors who should know about the process, even if they are not actually judging.

All Members are welcome to participate. There are 2 - 2 hour sessions, morning and afternoon, at Silvertone Studio, and there are 6 spots open for each session. Late afternoon activities include practice scoring with Sound Quality and Install score sheets. After dinner, participants will move to the Schermerhorn Symphony Center in downtown Nashville for the evening program, listed below. Seats are on the floor, center, for the best listening experience.

The Judge Training is intended to a great well-rounded experience for sound quality, audiophile types. A lot of information is covered, with listening at the studio and the symphony being the main attractions. Participants must pre-register and pre-pay $75. The price is lower this year because we got a discount on the symphony tickets.

Contact the Commish at [email protected] or 615-851-7428 to arrange for pre-registration, which is 1st come, 1st served.

Schermerhorn Symphony Center
Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor
Men of the Nashville Symphony Chorus
Johannes Moser, cello
George Takei, narrator

Ives - The Unanswered Question
Schoenberg - A Survivor from Warsaw
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Adams - Harmonielehre
Special guest George Takei will make a rare appearance in Nashville to narrate Schoenberg's A Survivor from Warsaw, a moving tribute to the victims of the Holocaust. John Adams’ riveting Harmonielehre combines the spare design of minimalism with the expressive, all-encompassing sound of late Romanticism to create music that, in the composer’s words, “touches you in the center of your soul.” Ives’ “cosmic drama” The Unanswered Question sets the tone for this evening with music that is at once universal and deeply personal, with moments of haunting beauty and restless energy. The same can be said of Shostakovich’s First Cello Concerto, a piece originally written for the great Mstislav Rostropovich.


Now I just have to see if I can not judge Freezefest so I can compete


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I spoke to Steve today and they are putting the finishing touches on the Rule Book, it should be up and ready by Sunday.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Nevermind, found it on MECA's site:
> 
> SQL Judge Training Set for February 9th
> 
> ...



Judging is part of the prerequisite for completing Judge Training.
Both Steve Cook and I wanted to compete and had to judge.
If you have not judged much before, I highly advise that you do. In many ways I enjoy judging more than I do competing.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

any other day, i'd be stoked to judge a triple point as my first event.

however, that ***** downstairs in the garage has taken too much of my time to not put her through the lanes, so it'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

youre in TN, where there are a plethora of shows to get points and Qualify.

I guess alot will depend on weather and turn out--last year it was a huge event so more judges were needed. Maybe if numbers were lower it wouldnt be as big a deal.

Talk to Steve and work out out--but Judge Training last year was a good time


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

it's not about the points, this is the first year i've been able to compete at freezefest since 08. I busted ass to get the car done in time specifically for this show, so I can't miss it.


----------

